# 2 Concert Compositions



## Evan Gamble (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,

You might remember me posting a thread asking about schools that don't require a instrumental audition to get in a couple months ago. Well I ended up Applying to Juilliard with these 2 pieces and figured I would share them...


http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Compositions/Chasing_the_Tail/Chasing_the_Tail.mp3 (http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Comp ... e_Tail.mp3)
http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Compositions/Chasing_the_Tail/Chasing_the_Tail.pdf (http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Comp ... e_Tail.pdf)

http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Compositions/Violence_for_Strings/Violence_for_Strings.mp3 (http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Comp ... trings.mp3)
http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Compositions/Violence_for_Strings/Violence_for_Strings.pdf (http://www.evangamble.com/Audition_Comp ... trings.pdf)

I passed the prescreening with them so now I have to write 2 more for my interviews in New York March 5-8. If anyone has any recommendations of things to do while I'm there (I've never been) I'd appreciate it. Also any hotel suggestions or a couch to crash on would be nice :wink: 

Thanks!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations, and best luck for the interviews!

Hannes


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 25, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Thu Jan 25 said:


> Congratulations, and best luck for the interviews!
> 
> Hannes



Thanks Hannes


----------



## Toxeen (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice performances. Cool stuff, Evan. I especially enjoyed that 2nd piece, Violence for Strings. I like the fast runs and glissandi. A few times, the violin player(s) fight(s) with timing and notes, tho. :razz: 

How much real players are included ? Which sample libraries did you use for doubling ?

I'm sorry, in case, you already mentioned that in another topic I'm not aware of.

Rock on.


-Boris


----------



## joaz (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Evan.
I liked the 2 pieces, especially the String piece.

Interesting to hear the application of a filmic sensibility (Tonal centres moving in minor 3rds etc, ) to a concert hall piece.

Good Luck with the 2nd phase of your interview. :wink: 

regards Joe


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Boris-The strings are for the most part custom with the exception of the bass sustains. I left lots of the parts played in rough (and heavily mixed in scorring noise) to try and emulate a average orchestra playing and a mediocre recording :razz: .

"Chasing" is all vsl with the exception of the marimba.

Thanks Joe- yeah this piece is loosely inspired by everything from "Pyscho" to both Corigliano's and Honegger's 2nd Symphony. So a little of both worlds.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 27, 2007)

Some very nice serious concert works here Evan. Kind of a welcome change from all the filmic stuff that happens on this board.

If these are the pieces that got you past the Juilliard Prelims. Then, go in the same direction but at the same time show more variety in the next two pieces. Kick it up a notch.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 28, 2007)

josejherring @ Sun Jan 28 said:


> Some very nice serious concert works here Evan. Kind of a welcome change from all the filmic stuff that happens on this board.
> 
> If these are the pieces that got you past the Juilliard Prelims. Then, go in the same direction but at the same time show more variety in the next two pieces. Kick it up a notch.



Thanks again Jose. Yeah I sketched out about 2 minutes of music for full orchestra last night-it'll be like "Violence" but huge. 

In contrast to it I'm going to write a small piece for piano and some solo instrument-haven't decided yet. Should be interesting, I'll post them in a month or so.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 29, 2007)

Best of luck to you Evan. Sounds like your off to a great start. My wife went to Julliard and got in with shear perserveranace. She didn't apply or anything, she decided that's where she was going and went. She just talked her way in. So armed with some good scores, you've got a great shot!

From the stories she's told, it should be a lot of fun. But you'd better start practicing your solfege and score reading.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 30, 2007)

synergy543 @ Mon Jan 29 said:


> Best of luck to you Evan. Sounds like your off to a great start. My wife went to Julliard and got in with shear perserveranace. She didn't apply or anything, she decided that's where she was going and went. She just talked her way in. So armed with some good scores, you've got a great shot!
> 
> From the stories she's told, it should be a lot of fun. But you'd better start practicing your solfege and score reading.



do-re-me-fa-so .... wait what comes next!? :wink: 

Thanks greg. What did your wife go there for?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 30, 2007)

Evan Gamble @ Tue Jan 30 said:


> do-re-me-fa-so .... wait what comes next!? :wink:


Wait.....don't laugh unless you already know that its "si" and not "ti" despite what Julie Andrews sang. I know this was an important part of her study as we have a bunch of solfege books lying around.



Evan Gamble @ Tue Jan 30 said:


> Thanks greg. What did your wife go there for?


I think she went to prove a point because she knew I wanted to go. :twisted: 

She studied composition but went there for the synthesizer. They didn't have much there at the time in the way of synthesis so she came back to USC with me where they had a nice recording studio which we got all night long once a week. btw, if you meet a girl in the studio at night....oh, never mind. :wink:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I'm rushing at the last minute to get these 2 comps finished. I'm still working on em as we speak, but figured I'd throw em up here in case anyone sees any major things, even though there's still alot to do like seperating the parts into differents staves-though i might just not have time. I need to get these to the printers before they close today. 

The Mockups I can clean up till before I leave tommorow early morning-so any critics on that would help. I know of a couple things I need to fix in lament.

*Score*
http://www.evangamble.com/Vengeance/[VENGEANCE].pdf
*Mp3*
http://www.evangamble.com/Vengeance/Vengeance.mp3

*Score*
http://www.evangamble.com/Lament/[Lament].pdf
*Mp3*
http://www.evangamble.com/Lament/lament.mp3


Thanks alot for any helpful thoughts!


----------



## JBacal (Mar 3, 2007)

Vengeance sounds great-- very real sounding mockup.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Jay-

Well I had to bite the bullet and get them printed out and bound. So the way they are now is the way they are gonna be.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 11, 2007)

Well got in!

Now I'm just hoping for some bloody scholarships.


----------



## JBacal (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!!

Best,
Jay


----------



## José Herring (Apr 11, 2007)

Evan Gamble @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Well got in!
> 
> Now I'm just hoping for some bloody scholarships.




Yeah!!

Don't worry there's plenty of scholarship money out there. I'll start to think of some ideas.

Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Evan!

Very cool


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 11, 2007)

That should be a great experience for you Evan: enjoy it!

ps: it's actually sol and Greg: la comes next :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 11, 2007)

Evan, congratulations!

Patrick: Of course I knew that (hmmm.), it was only a "test" for Evan. Even though he didn't pick it up, they still let him in. Shows you how lax standards are these days. Sheesh! Hmmm..... cough, cough. :oops: :oops: :oops:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 12, 2007)

Way to go, Evan! Your compositions are excellent, the mockups amazing. Enjoy! =o


----------



## Braindrop (Apr 12, 2007)

Great stuff, and congrats on Julliard!


----------

